# Questhilfe



## Mala (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal erfahren, ob es in Zukunft auch "Questlösungen" geben wird sprich, ich suche hier nach meiner Quest finde aber "nur" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ganz normale Beschreibung wie bei WoW auch aber keine Hilfe wo z.B. "Die schwarze Gestalt" bei der Quest "Stalvan" ist. Um es mal genau zu zeigen siehe link

»http://wow.spiele-net.de/quest.php« 

Da sind halt die Lösungen in Koordinaten angegeben was aber "Blödsinn" für die jenigen ist, die kein Cosmos nutzen.

Naja, nur mal so als kleine "Anregung" ein wenig Hilfe gibts ja schon "ingame" (der alt bewehrte Richtungspfeil) *gg* aber halt nicht wirklich oft, bin schon oft verzweifelt was das ganze rum gelaufe angeht *grml*


greetz, Malagaris


----------



## Mala (24. Mai 2005)

lol, naja so ein kleines "Feedback" wäre nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (24. Mai 2005)

Das ganze ist natürlich auf die Hilfe der Community angewiesen, finden Leute nützliche Informationen, können sie diese in den Kommenatren hinterlassen. Alles andere wird ja sonst angezegit, wo welche Mobs ist etc. siehst du ja auf der Karte.


----------



## Mala (25. Mai 2005)

naja, ich meine damit, das man manche sachen vllt vom thottbot übernehmen "könnte"


----------



## Merced (25. Mai 2005)

btw, halte coordinaten nicht für sinnlos,

man brauch dafür kein cosmos, gibts als einzel add on und frisst keine leistung

ohne möcht ich nichtmehr


----------



## Melise (25. Mai 2005)

Mala schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich meine damit, das man manche sachen vllt vom thottbot übernehmen "könnte"
> [post="90193"][/post]​


Dann mach das doch, gehe zum thottbot oder was auch immer such dir die infos und schreib sie unten bei den Komentaren rein und jeder der sich in Zukunft die Quest anschaut wird deine Questlösung lesen können.


----------

